# Η επιλεκτική ακλισιά της γκέισας



## Alexandra (Jan 22, 2011)

Έψαξα να βρω το ανάλογο νήμα για να κολλήσω το συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα, αλλά δεν το βρήκα. Όποιος προαιρείται, ας με βοηθήσει.

Χτες το βράδυ έπεσα πάνω στις "Αναμνήσεις μιας Γκέισας" στο Star. Παρά το γεγονός ότι στον τίτλο της ταινίας βλέπουμε την "γκέισα" να κλίνεται, ο μεταφραστής είχε επιλέξει να γράφει στον πληθυντικό "οι γκέισα". Το πιο αστείο ήταν το εξής: Μόνο στον πληθυντικό υπήρχε ακλισιά, στον ενικό έκλινε κανονικά την γκέισα και έγραφε "της γκέισας".


----------



## sarant (Jan 22, 2011)

Αυτό είναι αλλούτερη ακλισιά, πολύ περίεργο!


----------



## Zazula (Jan 22, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Έψαξα να βρω το ανάλογο νήμα για να κολλήσω το συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα, αλλά δεν το βρήκα. Όποιος προαιρείται, ας με βοηθήσει.



Θέματα ακλισίας στα θηλυκά:

Όλες είναι άκλιτες εκτός απ' τη μαμά
Της θεάς Αφροδίτης και του πλανήτη Αφροδίτη
Μια μέρα μιας Μαίρη
Άλλα θέματα ακλισίας:

Παρενθετική ακλισία
Η άνοδος (χωρίς πτώση) των νεοάκλιτων λέξεων στην ελληνική γλώσσα


----------



## Earion (Jan 22, 2011)

Αμ εκείνος ο δόλιος ο Αμερικάνος Colonel που υποβιβάστηκε σε Λοχαγό;


----------



## daeman (Jan 22, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> [...]
> Χτες το βράδυ έπεσα πάνω στις "Αναμνήσεις μιας Γκέισας" στο Star. Παρά το γεγονός ότι στον τίτλο της ταινίας βλέπουμε την "γκέισα" να κλίνεται, ο μεταφραστής είχε επιλέξει να γράφει στον πληθυντικό "οι γκέισα". Το πιο αστείο ήταν το εξής: Μόνο στον πληθυντικό υπήρχε ακλισιά, στον ενικό έκλινε κανονικά την γκέισα και έγραφε "της γκέισας".


 
Ιδιότυπη γραμματική για την οποία υποψιάζομαι ότι φταίει το φόβητρο της γενικής πληθυντικού. Σου λέει ο πονηρός: "άμα το κλίνω στην ονομαστική πληθυντικού και γράψω _γκέισες_, θα πρέπει μετά να γράψω και _γκεϊσών_, κι αυτό φοβάμαι να το γράψω και να το ψάξω", γιατί αν το έψαχνε θα έβρισκε ίσαμε 1.700 _γκεϊσών_*.


Των θηλέων με προγκάει
των πολλών η γενική,
καθενός χαμογελάει:
"Έλα, γράψε με κι εσύ!"

Κειο το δόλωμα που ρίχνει
Έχει αλήθεια ωραία θωριά
Μην το πιάστε, γιατί ρίχνει
Εισέ δάκρυα θλιβερά.

Από στόμα οπού φθονάει,
Παλληκάρια, ας μην ‘πωθή,
Απ' το χέρι σας πως πάει
Τέτοια πτώση να γραφτεί. 


*οι εικασίες ότι τη συγκεκριμένη απροθυμία ενισχύει η παραπλήσια προφορά της αγγλικής σύναψης _gay son _ελέγχονται ως ανακριβείς.


----------



## meidei (Jan 22, 2011)

Εγώ θα έλεγα γκ_έ_ισων. 


> *οι εικασίες ότι τη συγκεκριμένη απροθυμία ενισχύει η παραπλήσια προφορά της αγγλικής σύναψης gay son ελέγχονται ως ανακριβείς.


χμ... σε ποια λέξη είναι το primary stress όμως;


----------



## daeman (Jan 22, 2011)

Meidei, μάλλον δεν έχεις διαβάσει το σχετικό ντισκλέιμερ για τις λαδιές μου. Ίσως πρέπει να παραπέμπω σ' αυτό όποτε λαδογράφω. ;)

Όσο για το *_γκέισων_ ή _γκεϊσών_, αν θέλεις ρίξε μια ματιά στο Λεξισκόπιο της Neurolingo (τη σελίδα στην οποία παραπέμπει και ο σύνδεσμος στο πρώτο _γκεϊσών _που αναφέρω αποπάνω).


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2011)

Σύμφωνα επίσης με το ΛΚΝ (προσβάσιμο και από το Search πιο πάνω) η _γκέισα_ ανήκει στο κλιτικό παράδειγμα Ο27, δηλαδή κλίνεται σαν τη _θάλασσα_. Η _θάλασσα_ είναι το παράδειγμα και στα κλιτικά πρότυπα του _Λεξικού για το σχολείο και το γραφείο_. _Των θαλασσών, των γκεϊσών_.


----------



## meidei (Jan 22, 2011)

Μα αστερίσκο στο _γκέισων_; Δεν έχω αποδεικτικά στοιχεία αλλά προφορικά το έχω ακούσει, ενώ το γκεϊσών ουδέποτε.

Όσο για την λαδιά σου Δαίμονα
'γω στο λάδι σου φωτιά πήγα να ρίξω


----------



## nickel (Jan 22, 2011)

Πολλά μαζί έχει εδώ:
http://www.protoporia.gr/product_info.php/products_id/39391


----------



## sunshine (Apr 13, 2011)

Πήγα να το αναρτήσω στο Your slip is showing, αλλά το πλήθος των ευρημάτων με μπέρδεψε. Ο λόγος για "_τα τσίρκο"_ που είδα εδώ:

_Άρθρο 12 

Εξαιρετικά θετική η διάταξη που απαγορεύει *τα τσίρκο *με κάθε είδους ζώα, άγρια ή ήμερα. Δεν υπάρχει ωστόσο πρόβλεψη [...]_

7.920 γκουγκλιές και, ευτυχώς, σχεδόν τις διπλάσιες το "τα τσίρκα". (Φυσικά υπάρχει και "των τσίρκο")

Τι γίνεται, έχω κάνει κάπου λάθος, ή φοβόμαστε τόσο πολύ να κλίνουμε κάποιες λέξεις;
(Μέχρι και _τα τσάι_ έχω ακούσει...)


----------



## stathis (Apr 13, 2011)

Alexandra said:


> Μόνο στον πληθυντικό υπήρχε ακλισιά, στον ενικό έκλινε κανονικά την γκέισα και έγραφε "της γκέισας".


Φαίνεται θα είχε πολλά _παλτό_ η συγκεκριμένη γκέισα...

@ sunshine:
Τα _τσίρκο_ είναι παλιά ιστορία, αλλά τα _τσάι_;!; Είναι δυνατόν; (Υποθέτω ότι το να πεις _τσάγια_ ακούγεται, πώς να το πω, μαλλιαρό...)


----------



## Zazula (Apr 13, 2011)

To _τσάι_ πάντως κλίνεται και στη γλώσσα προέλευσής του, όπου κι εκεί αναπτύσσει το /γ/ που έχουμε στα _τσαγιού_, _τσάγια_, _τσαγιών_: чай.


----------



## daeman (Apr 14, 2011)

sunshine said:


> [...]Ο λόγος για "_τα τσίρκο"_ που είδα εδώ:
> 
> _Άρθρο 12
> 
> Εξαιρετικά θετική η διάταξη που απαγορεύει *τα τσίρκο *με κάθε είδους ζώα, άγρια ή ήμερα. Δεν υπάρχει ωστόσο πρόβλεψη [...]_



για τις γκέισα (με πιστοποίηση θηριοδαμάστριας) των τσίρκο με άγρια ζώα ή άλλες ακλισιές που κυκλοφορούν ελεύθερες στην πόλη τού Μεξικό.


----------



## Themis (Apr 14, 2011)

daeman said:


> για τις γκέισα (με πιστοποίηση θηριοδαμάστριας) των τσίρκο με άγρια ζώα ή άλλες ακλισιές που κυκλοφορούν ελεύθερες στην πόλη του Μεξικό


Πέτα τα όλα τα παλτό
αυτά 'ναι για τις γκέισα
Στην πόλη αφού του Μεξικό
γω θα σε κάνω μπέισσα

Δαεμάνε, με παρασύρεις και εκτίθεμαι. Θα σε τριτανακόψω.


----------



## sarant (Apr 14, 2011)

Θαυμάσιο!


----------



## daeman (May 13, 2011)

Καλημέρα, σε πείσμα όλων αυτών που μας τη φαιομαυρίζουν.

Κλίνεται η βίλα; Το Λεξισκόπιο λέει ναι, όταν είναι μόνη της τουλάχιστον.

Γιά να δούμε όμως τι γίνεται όταν έχει και παρέα:

Η Άστον Βίλα, της Άστον Βίλα, την Άστον Βίλα.
Ο Πάντσο Βίλα (ε, άσ' τον αυτόν, Βίγια λέμε!)
Η Βίλα "Αμαλία", *της Βίλας* "Αμαλία", τη Βίλα "Αμαλία".
...
Γιατί όμως βλέπω τόσες φορές «της Βίλα Αμαλία», ω Βίλα Αμαλία;

-Como Pancho Villa?
-Claro que no!

Como Pancho Villa - Dyablo


----------



## Earion (Sep 28, 2011)

*Φοιτητικό πάσο σε μορφή κάρτας*

Σχεδόν ο ένας στους τέσσερις φοιτητές, που χρησιμοποίησαν πέρυσι τα προνόμια *του φοιτητικού πάσο* δεν το δικαιούνται. Αυτό είχε ως αποτέλεσμα να επιβαρυνθούν οι προϋπολογισμοί των ΑΕΙ, του υπουργείου Παιδείας και των Μέσων Μαζικής Μεταφοράς με περισσότερο από ένα εκατομμύριο ευρώ.

Τέρμα στα φαινόμενα λαθροχειρίας επιδιώκει να βάλει το υπουργείο Παιδείας καθιερώνοντας την ηλεκτρονική διαδικασία υποβολής αίτησης για το φοιτητικό πάσο. Εκτός από την ηλεκτρονική διαδικασία, για πρώτη φορά από φέτος οι φοιτητές δεν θα παίρνουν *τα πάσο τους* από τις γραμματείες των ΑΕΙ, αλλά από καταστήματα εμπορίας προϊόντων κινητής τηλεφωνίας και νέας τεχνολογίας. Για την παραλαβή ο δικαιούχος θα καταβάλει 2,46 ευρώ.

_140.000 περισσότερα_

Ειδικότερα, με βάση τα στοιχεία του Οργανισμού Αστικών Συγκοινωνιών Αθηνών, τα οποία παρουσίασε χθες το υπ. Παιδείας, το έτος 2010-11 εκτυπώθηκαν περισσότερα από 650.000 δελτία μειωμένου εισιτηρίου (*τα λεγόμενα πάσο*).

Στα ΑΕΙ στάλθηκαν περίπου *505.000 πάσο*, όταν το σύνολο των δικαιούχων φοιτητών (προπτυχιακοί ώς και τα ν+2 έτη σπουδών, μεταπτυχιακοί και υποψήφιοι διδάκτορες) ήταν 364.380. Δηλαδή, προκύπτει ότι εκδόθηκαν περί τα 140.000 περισσότερα *πάσο*, επιβαρύνοντας τους προϋπολογισμούς των ΑΕΙ.

Έτσι, από φέτος, το πάσο θα έχει χαρακτηριστικά ασφαλείας για να μην μπορεί να αντιγραφεί. Συγκεκριμένα, θα έχει τη μορφή ηλεκτρονικής κάρτας στην οποία θα αναγράφονται με λατινικούς χαρακτήρες τα στοιχεία του φοιτητή, ενώ θα υπάρχει η φωτογραφία του μαζί με υδατογράφημα. Επίσης, οι φοιτητές μπορούν να πραγματοποιήσουν την αίτησή τους ηλεκτρονικά (http: //paso. minedu. gov. gr), χωρίς να απευθυνθούν στη γραμματεία της σχολής. Με τον ηλεκτρονικό τρόπο υποβολής αίτησης, η φωτογραφία του φοιτητή μπορεί να ληφθεί απ’ οποιαδήποτε ψηφιακή φωτογραφική μηχανή ή κινητό τηλέφωνο. Στη συνέχεια, ο φοιτητής θα ειδοποιείται, μέσω email ή και κινητού τηλεφώνου, να παραλάβει το πάσο από το δίκτυο καταστημάτων «Γερμανός».

Όπως διευκρίνισε το υπ. Παιδείας, «το Εθνικό Δίκτυο Ερευνας και Τεχνολογίας διενήργησε μειοδοτικό διαγωνισμό με κύριο ζητούμενο τη χαμηλότερη τιμή και δευτερευόντως το μεγαλύτερο δίκτυο σημείων διανομής σε όλη την Ελλάδα. Νικητής του διαγωνισμού υπήρξε η ΕΒΕΚ ΑΕΒΕ-Ελληνική Βιομηχανία Εξυπνων Καρτών. Η ΕΒΕΚ έχει ως υποεργολάβο το δίκτυο καταστημάτων «Γερμανός», μέλος του Ομίλου ΟΤΕ». Πάντως, το νέο πάσο προκαλεί αντιδράσεις. Μέλη της ΚΝΕ έχουν προγραμματίσει κινητοποίηση για την Πέμπτη στα γραφεία του ΟΑΣΑ (10 π. μ.).​
του Απόστολου Λακασά
Καθημερινή (27.9.2011)

Στην εποχή μου το πάσο το κλίναμε (_του πάσου, τα πάσα_).


----------



## nickel (Sep 28, 2011)

Με μια υποσημείωση: *το Μεξικό*, _του Μεξικού_, αλλά *το Ελ Πάσο*, _του Ελ Πάσο_.


----------



## daeman (Sep 28, 2011)

...
:twit: Δεν τα λαδοχρωματίζω όλο (πληθ.) - η τιμή του λάδι (γεν.) έφτασε κι αυτή στο ύψος (πληθ.) - αλλά καλό-κακό (γεν.) πρέπει να το πω: όποιος το διαβάσει, να ξέρει ότι συνηθίζω τα αστείο (πληθ.) στα γραφτό μου (πληθ.) και να μην τα πάρει στα σοβαρό (πληθ.). Ψιλογαζώνω, λοιπόν, χωρίς πολλά πολλά φατσούλα (πληθ.).

Λιτότης, κύριοι! Θέλετε δε θέλετε, τον πιάσαμε τον ταύρο από τα κέρατα και βρήκαμε τη λύση!
Εκτός από τα παραδοσιακά πάσα, θα καταργηθεί πάραυτα και το -ου της γενικής ενικού (δεν θέλω ου!) της γενική ενικό και το -ων του πληθυντικού (συγγνώμη, δεν το ξανακάνω!) το πληθυντικό εις τα εξ ων συνετέθη των ουδέτερο ουσιαστικό (γεν. πληθ.)

Στο εξής, μόνο ονομαστική ενικό στο πάσο, και μια πο είπαμε για ταύρος (ελ τόρο, άκλιτο κι αυτό) και μάλιστα του Μεξικό, και μόνο εφόσον παραστεί έκτακτη ανάγκη, επιτρέπεται αποκλειστικώς ο δυϊκός (ναι, έχει, καταχρηστικό), πο στο συγκεκριμένο οσιαστικό* (το πάσο) είναι *πασοντόμπλε* (τσα-τσα-τσα!):

CIELO ANDALUZ - Banda de la Monumental Plaza México







¿Qué pasó? Μα τι λέτε, μωρέ! Και πάσων και πασών! 

¿Que paso que paso? - Manu Chao & Radio Bemba Sound System







*Eξαιρείται μόνο ένα _ελ πάσο_, το οποίο σχηματίζει πληθυντικό: El paso de sala VIP en El Ven. :twit:


----------



## UsualSuspect (Mar 5, 2012)

Ενώ έγραφα για το "παράξω" τσίμπησα πάλι από το δελτίο του ΣΚΑΪ στις 8 δημοσιογράφο να λέει "της καλντέρα" αναφερόμενος στην καλντέρα της Σαντορίνης... ή της Σαντορίνη;;;;:laugh:


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 5, 2012)

Zazula said:


> To _τσάι_ πάντως κλίνεται και στη γλώσσα προέλευσής του, όπου κι εκεί αναπτύσσει το /γ/ που έχουμε στα _τσαγιού_, _τσάγια_, _τσαγιών_: чай.



Συχνά προβληματίστηκα για το πώς θα παραγγείλω δύο "ice tea" ή δύο "κακάο" στα ελληνικά, ή θα κλίνω κάποια ξένα δάνεια. 
Δεν βαριέσαι, σκέφτηκα τελικά, τα λόγια πετούν, ιδίως μέσα στη φασαρία μιας καφετερίας. Στον γραπτό λόγο παλεύεται διαφορετικά, αλλάζοντας πτώσεις, βάζοντας _δυο φλιτζάνια τσάι_ ή αλλάζοντάς το με ένα πιο "βολικό" αφέψημα. Το μεγαλύτερο ζόρι είναι σε κάτι τέτοιες (επιδιωκόμενες και ενδιαφέρουσες ωστόσο) συζητήσεις, όπου πρέπει να βρεις την άκρη, όχι μόνο για το τσάι και την γκέισα, αλλά και για πολλούς άλλους φιλολογικούς κόμβους. 
Πάντως, πολύ συχνά συνέλαβε το αφτί μου κακόηχα ακούσματα αμέσως μόλις εκστόμισα παρόμοιες λέξεις.


----------



## Zazula (Mar 5, 2012)

Η οχτάχρονη κόρη μου πάντως λέει και _κακάου_ (γενική στα ελληνικά, αλλά —βλάσφημη — ονομαστική στα πορτογαλικά) και _κακάα_ και _κακάων_. Κι ούτε κωλώνει, κι η συνεννόηση μια χαρά γίνεται. Η κλιτικότητα τελικά είναι μεγάλη ανακούφιση — και ο μεγαλύτερος εχθρός τού κομιλφοτισμού. :)


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 6, 2012)

Το ΛΚΝ σημειώνει ότι το κακάο είναι άκλιτο αλλά έχει γενική. Αυτά τα "κακάα" πάντως ακούγονται πολύ άσχημα.

ΥΓ: το ice tea λέγεται iced tea στον υπόλοιπο κόσμο. 




mod's note: Crying out loud over spilt tea over there.


----------



## UsualSuspect (May 18, 2012)

"Ληστεία με καλάσνικοφ και βαριοπούλα σε κοσμηματοπωλείο στην καρδιά *του Ιλιον*" από το NewsIt.
Όλοι μα όλοι δεν το κλίνουν! Του Ίλιου θα έλεγα εγώ. Μήπως υπάρχει κάτι που δεν ξέρω;
Ή στραβός είν' ο γιαλός ή στραβά αρμενίζω...


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2012)

UsualSuspect said:


> Του Ίλιου θα έλεγα εγώ.


Θα προτιμούσα το λόγιο, το ιστορικό, του _*Ιλίου*_. Το προτιμά και ο Δήμος. Όμως δεν είναι λάθος με ακατέβατο τον τόνο. Γράφει ο Εφταλιώτης στη μετάφραση της Οδύσσειας: «Πες και γιατί θρηνολογάς και κλαις μες στην ψυχή σου, / των Αργιτών σαν ακούς τα πάθια και του Ίλιου».



UsualSuspect said:


> Όλοι μα όλοι δεν το κλίνουν!


Η... κανενοφοβία που έλεγα. Καλύτερα: _Κανένας μα κανένας δεν το κλίνει_.


----------



## bernardina (May 18, 2012)

UsualSuspect said:


> "Ληστεία με καλάσνικοφ και βαριοπούλα σε κοσμηματοπωλείο στην καρδιά *του Ιλιον*" από το NewsIt.
> Όλοι μα όλοι δεν το κλίνουν! Του Ίλιου θα έλεγα εγώ. Μήπως υπάρχει κάτι που δεν ξέρω;
> Ή στραβός είν' ο γιαλός ή στραβά αρμενίζω...



Φαίνεται πως αρμενίζεις καταμεσής του πλαγκτόν...


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Φαίνεται πως αρμενίζεις καταμεσής του πλαγκτόν...


Καλή η μπηχτή σου γιατί δεν το έχουμε στο νήμα:
*το πλαγκτόν, του πλαγκτού (χωρίς πληθυντικό)*


----------



## StellaP (May 18, 2012)

Κι όπως λένε, κυρίως στα κανάλια, το Νοσοκομείο του Ρίο (αυτού απέναντι στο Αντίρριο).


----------



## UsualSuspect (May 18, 2012)

nickel said:


> Η... κανενοφοβία που έλεγα. Καλύτερα: _Κανένας μα κανένας δεν το κλίνει_.



Θενκς για την παρατήρηση. Υπάρχει νήμα για την κανενοφοβία για να κατατοπιστώ;


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2012)

Αρχίζεις εδώ:
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-μικρολαθάκια)&p=141061&viewfull=1#post141061
και διαβάζεις μέχρι #4168, για να καλύψεις και τα αστεία...


----------



## daeman (May 18, 2012)

Νήμα δεν θυμάμαι, Συνηθύποπτε :), και θα ήταν καλή ιδέα, αλλά έχει κάτι ποστ διάσπαρτα στο Slip (#4138, 4139, 4140, 4146, 4147, 4149, 4151, 4152, 4165 β).


----------



## Zazula (May 19, 2012)

nickel said:


> Καλή η μπηχτή σου γιατί δεν το έχουμε στο νήμα:
> *το πλαγκτόν, του πλαγκτού (χωρίς πληθυντικό)*


http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?29-Your-slip-is-showing-%CE%93%CE%BB%CF%89%CF%83%CF%83%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%AD%CF%82-%CE%BA%CE%B1%CE%B9-%CE%BC%CE%B5%CF%84%CE%B1%CF%86%CF%81%CE%B1%CF%83%CF%84%CE%B9%CE%BA%CE%AD%CF%82-%CE%B3%CE%BA%CE%AC%CF%86%CE%B5%CF%82-(%CE%BA%CE%B1%CE%B9-%CE%BC%CE%B9%CE%BA%CF%81%CE%BF%CE%BB%CE%B1%CE%B8%CE%AC%CE%BA%CE%B9%CE%B1)&p=135429&viewfull=1#post135429
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?342-το-μπετόν-ή-το-μπετό


----------



## sarant (May 19, 2012)

Πρόσεξα πάντως ότι την είδηση για τη ληστεία τώρα πολλοί ιστότοποι την έχουν διορθώσει, είτε "στην καρδιά του Ιλίου" είτε "στο Ίλιον".


----------



## Zazula (May 19, 2012)

sarant said:


> Πρόσεξα πάντως ότι την είδηση για τη ληστεία τώρα πολλοί ιστότοποι την έχουν διορθώσει, είτε "στην καρδιά του Ιλίου" είτε "στο Ίλιον".


Ιλίου φαεινότερον!


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2013)

Ακούγεται όλο και πιο συχνά, ενόψει και του Μουντιάλ, η άκλιτη _σάμπα_. Όμως οι _σάμπες_ και οι _ρούμπες_ είναι 100% εξελληνισμένες και κλίνονται σε όλα τα πρόσωπα (εκτός από την καταραμένη γενική του πληθυντικού). Επομένως, όχι «η χώρα της σάμπα» αλλά «*η χώρα της σάμπας*».


----------



## daeman (Nov 16, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ακούγεται όλο και πιο συχνά, ενόψει και του Μουντιάλ, η άκλιτη _σάμπα_. Όμως οι _σάμπες_ και οι _ρούμπες_ είναι 100% εξελληνισμένες και κλίνονται σε όλα τα πρόσωπα (εκτός από την καταραμένη γενική του πληθυντικού). Επομένως, όχι «η χώρα της σάμπα» αλλά «*η χώρα της σάμπας*».



Um samba Três sambas pa ti, de Angela e de Joconda:



daeman said:


> Ποιο ΛΝΕΓ και ΛΚΝ; Και στον οίκο του Στεφάνου, «της σάμπας» γράφουν οι προσεκτικές πένες. Ακόμη και οι αθλητικογράφοι (ναι, ναι, αυτοί που γράφουνε «του Μεξικό» και «του Κίεβο»), για τη χώρα _της_ _σάμπα*ς*_ γράφουν. Μέχρι και στο χωριό, τη σάμπα την κλίνουν, η Μαριώ, η Χρύσα κι η Ασήμω, με τον Λια, τον Κίτσο και τον Τίμο (γεια σου, ορέ Γιάννο, με τη φλογέρα σου!), όλοι οι χωριανοί, με μια φωνή, υπό την καθοδήγηση της Βασίλισσας της Σάμπας:
> ...
> Καινούριο ξαφνικό μάς ήρθε πάλι
> κοντεύει το μυαλό μας να χαθεί
> ...



Για την «καταραμένη»: των *σαμπών*, των *σαμπών*, των *σαμπών*, για ν' ανάβουν τα αίματα όπως με το άναμμα των σομπών. 

E um Samba Pa Ti:






Σάμπα μού ξηγιέσαι, σάμπα σού ξηγιέμαι. :) Μα ένας ρούμπος δεν φέρνει την άνοιξη.


----------



## nickel (Nov 16, 2013)

Με σάμπωσες Με ρούμπωσες.


----------



## daeman (Nov 16, 2013)

Σάμπως τι κατάλαβα; Πάω ν' ακούσω μπόσες, νόβες.

Ενόψει Μουντιάλ, να κάνουμε το «σάμπως» επίρρημα; "En ritmo de samba"? 

Έχω και ρήμα, το *σαμπώνω*: χορεύω κάποιον στο ρυθμό της σάμπας. 
_Τ__ους βρήκαν μπόσικους τους νέους (νοβαμπόσικους), τους θάμπωσαν, __τους σάμπωσαν και τους ρούμπωσαν. _


----------



## Earion (Nov 17, 2013)

Σαμπωτικό σλάλομ του Ρονάλντο έξω από τη μικρή περιοχή ...


----------



## nickel (Dec 2, 2013)

Πολλή ακλισιά στη Βικιπαίδεια:
η Παβία 
της Παβία
το Πανεπιστήμιο της Παβία

Έκαναν καν τον κόπο να ψάξουν, να δουν σε πόσα βιβλία, ακόμα και παλιά βιβλία, λένε «της Παβίας»;
https://www.google.com/search?num=100&tbm=bks&q="της+"Παβίας""&oq="της+"Παβίας""


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 2, 2013)

Σήμερα είχαμε και την είδηση του κοριτσιού που πέθανε από αναθυμιάσεις μαγκαλιού, της 13χρονης Σάρα. Κι ας μάθαμε στο σχολείο την ιστορία του Αβραάμ και της Σάρας. Εκτός αν οι σημερινές δασκάλες διδάσκουν την ιστορία του Αβραάμ και της Σάρα.


----------



## daeman (Dec 2, 2013)

...
Σήμερα το πρωί είδα ότι μου «διόρθωσαν» ένα «της Λόρας» σε «της Λόρα» με την αιτιολογία «ungrammatical suffix found on foreign proper name». 

Κι έχω και συγγενή Λόρα και δεν λέμε βέβαια «το τάδε της Λόρα».


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 2, 2013)

Εμ, εκείνα τα μάτια της Λόρα Μαρς φταίνε... (ε, όχι και της Λώρα --και ωμέγα, και ακλισιά).


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 2, 2013)

"Ungrammatical". Μάλιστα. Αν οι υποτιθέμενοι εκπαιδευμένοι μεταφραστές σού λένε ότι "της Λόρας" είναι ungrammatical, γιατί να μην επιμένουν οι πιο άπειροι ότι η Αμερικανίδα Άννα στη γενική είναι "της Άννα"; Πολύ ωραία, μου φαίνεται, τους εκπαιδεύουν στα σχολεία οι φιλόλογοι.


----------



## bernardina (Dec 9, 2013)

Κι όταν θέλεις να το κλίνεις αλλά διστάζεις.


----------



## nickel (Dec 9, 2013)

Ναι. Να γράφουμε: της Έρση(ς), της Μυρτώ(ς), της Μαρίνα(ς), της Ελένη(ς), της Ρωξάνη(ς), της Φωτεινή(ς), της Άννα(ς), της Αλεξάνδρα(ς), της Κύνθια(ς)...
Και έτσι, από τους γενικώς λαϊκιστές, να περάσουμε στις λαϊκιστικές γενικές, που θα φροντίζουν να είναι όλοι ευχαριστημένοι. Της Μαρία(ς) Κάλλας και το ημερολόγιο της Άννα(ς) Φρανκ.


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 9, 2013)

nickel said:


> Ναι. Να γράφουμε: της Έρση(ς), της Μυρτώ(ς)...


Προσοχή: της Μυρτώ(ς)(ούς).


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 9, 2013)

Εγώ θα ήθελα πάντως να ξέρω αν υπάρχει κάποιος κανόνας ή κάποιος τρόπος να ξέρουμε ποια κλίνονται και ποια όχι. 

Κατά λάθος έγραψα προχθές "της Καλιφόρνια" και ο πολύ καλός επιμελητής μού το διόρθωσε. Και αυτό καλά, αλλά η Ματίλντα είναι ελληνικό όνομα και το κλίνουμε; Η Φάρα (αραβικό όνομα) θα γίνει της Φάρας; :twit: Κατά το η Σάρα, της Σάρας; Και δεκάδες άλλα θηλυκά ονόματα που καμία σχέση με Ελλάδα δεν έχουν. Τα έχουμε όλα ελληνοποιήσει ή όχι; Και πώς ξέρουμε ποια έχουμε ελληνοποιήσει και ποια όχι; 

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 9, 2013)

Η γνώμη μου: Όποιο όνομα εντάσσεται διαφανώς στο κλιτικό μας σύστημα, κλίνεται. Όταν υπάρχει λέξη φάρα, γιατί να μην κλίνεται η Φάρα; Όταν έχουμε, και παλαιόθεν, τον _Αιχμάλωτο της Ζέντας_, γιατί να μην έχουμε τη γενική της Ματίλντας; Όταν κλίνεται το λαδικό, γιατί όχι το Μεξικό;

Συμφωνώ, βέβαια, ότι παίζει ρόλο και η οπτική και ακουστική εξοικείωσή μας με κάποιες λέξεις. Σήμερα δεν βλέπουμε γενική του Τόκιου, αν ανατρέξουμε όμως σε εφημερίδες της εποχής του ρωσοϊαπωνικού πολέμου θα δούμε ότι δεν είχαν καμία δυσκολία τότε να γράψουν ότι «εκ Τοκύου μεταδίδεται ότι...». Πάντως, ούτε σήμερα έχουμε πρόβλημα με τον Κόλπο του Τονκίνου, σωστά; Και ναι, εγώ θα έγραφα ακόμη και του Μονακού, αλλά καταλαβαίνω διαισθητικά  ότι υπάρχουν αόρατες κόκκινες γραμμές σε περίεργα σημεία...


----------



## Earion (Dec 9, 2013)

Αζιμούθιε, διάβασε πρώτα μια γνώμη από τον Πήτερ Μάκριτζ. Αξίζει, νομίζω, να της δώσουμε βάση.

Και στη συνέχεια, άκουσε τη δική μου γνώμη: πιστεύω πως ο εξελληνισμός πρέπει να είναι ο κανόνας και η ακλισία η σπάνια και δικαιολογημένη εξαίρεση. Ειδικότερα μάλιστα σε όποιον θα με ρωτούσε γεμάτος αμφιβολίες για τη γενική της Καλιφόρνιας και της Ματίλντας, θα απαντούσα: «Πώς αλλιώς»; «Πώς είναι δυνατόν να περνάει από το μυαλό μας η πιθανότητα να *μην *κλίνονται;». Αφού προσφέρονται, έτοιμα στο πιάτο, θηλυκά πρωτόκλιτα. Της Νικαράγουας και της Αντίγκουας. Της Σάρας και της Φάρας. Γιατί γελάς;


----------



## Zazula (Dec 9, 2013)

Και μύρια μπράβο στους Μαρουσιώτες, που έχουν και οδό Στουντίου και παιδικό σταθμό Στουντίου και Σύλλογο Στουντίου Άλφα (...ναι, ναι, καλά φανταστήκατε· όλα από το —και καλά— άκλιτο «στούντιο»). :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 9, 2013)

Θα το μπερδέψανε με τη Μονή Στουδίου (ο Στούδιος)...


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 9, 2013)

Εντάξει, Εάριον, σ' ευχαριστώ! 

Κι ευχαριστώ και για το λινκ. Γελάω επειδή η φάρα σημαίνει και κάτι άλλο. Όχι για κάτι άλλο.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 9, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Θα το μπερδέψανε με τη Μονή Στουδίου (ο Στούδιος)...


Γιατί να το μπερδέψανε, Δόκτωρ; Αν ψάξεις θα βρεις η γενική να χρησιμοποιείται και σε ρητές αναφορές εξοπλισμού (τηλεοπτικών*) στουντίων.

__________
* Η επεξήγηση λόγω του ότι η γενική (ιδίως του πληθυντικού) απαντά σε ρητές αναφορές άλλου είδους στουντίων. ;)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 9, 2013)

Ξέχασα τη φατσούλα, Ζαζ! Την προσθέτω εδώ: :)


----------



## Palavra (Jan 21, 2014)

Διαβάζω αυτήν την πολύ ωραία συνταγή μέσω Πρόταγκον, λέω «θα τη δοκιμάσω κάποια στιγμή», διαβάζω τα υλικά...

4 κρεμμυδάκια του στιφάδ*ο* κομμένα λεπτές ροδέλες​
και ελπίζω να είναι λάθος πληκτρολόγησης


----------



## Zazula (Jan 21, 2014)

Άσχετο: Στη συνταγή κανονικά κοκκάρι δεν είναι αυτό που βάζουμε;


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 24, 2014)

Κάπου το έχουμε ξαναπεί, νομίζω, αλλά η ρεπόρτερ του Άλφα μόλις μίλησε για "διαδικασία έκδοσης βίζα". Εγώ το βλέπω να έρχεται: σε λίγο θα λένε και "της Μαρία" και "της Ελένη".


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 24, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Κάπου το έχουμε ξαναπεί, νομίζω, αλλά η ρεπόρτερ του Άλφα μόλις μίλησε για "διαδικασία έκδοσης βίζα". Εγώ το βλέπω να έρχεται: σε λίγο θα λένε και "της Μαρία" και "της Ελένη".



Νομίζω ότι άμεσα κινδυνεύουν τα ξενόφερτα ονόματα. Η Μαρία είναι λίγο παλιά εισαγωγή για να θεωρηθεί ξενόφερτη. Αλλά ο Μάριος όχι, άνετα γίνεται Μάριο (και το έχω ακούσει πολλές φορές). Έχω ξάδερφο Λεονάρδο που όλοι τον φωνάζουν Λεονάρντο (άκλιτο). Επίσης έχω γνωστό Βενέδικτο που όλοι τον φωνάζουν Μπεν. Πρόσφατα διόρθωσα φίλη μου που έλεγε "τα παλτό", η οποία μού είπε ότι μια ζωή έτσι το άκουγε (είναι από την Λέρο).


----------



## natandri (Jan 27, 2014)

Εντάξει με τα θηλυκά -αυτό όμως πώς εξηγείται;
(Όχι, δεν είναι Ισπανός ο συγγραφέας...)
http://www.kathimerini.gr/553090/ar...tas-sto-dokimio-toy-syggrafea-n-mpoysoylegkas


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2014)

Από τα σαββατιάτικα μεζεδάκια του Σαραντάκου:

Η ακλισιά της εβδομάδας, από την Ναυτεμπορική: «Ο πρόεδρος της Ουκρανία». Πέρασε ο καιρός που η ακλισιά μάστιζε εξωτικές χώρες σαν την Γκάμπια ή τη Βενεζουέλα. Τώρα η επιδημία πλησίασε στα μέρη μας, αύριο θα διαβάσουμε και για τον πρωθυπουργό της Ιταλία!

Δυστυχώς, τα ευρήματα εκατοντάδες...

Της Ουκρανία:
https://www.google.gr/search?q="της+"Ουκρανία""

Της Ιταλία:
https://www.google.gr/search?q="της+"Ιταλία""


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 8, 2014)

Δηλαδή, δεν θα αργήσει η μέρα που θα διαβάσουμε για τη ζωή της Ιπατία, της φιλοσόφου της Αλεξάντρια, το χρυσόμαλλο τομάρι της Κολχίδα και, φυσικά, τον πόλεμο της Τροία...


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 8, 2014)

Όταν είπα λίγο παραπάνω ότι φτάνει η μέρα που θα δούμε "της Μαρία" και "της Ελένη", δεν αστειευόμουν. Το πρώτο είναι σίγουρο ότι ήδη έχει σκάσει μύτη σε κάποιον υπότιτλο, μια και το όνομα Μαρία είναι διεθνές.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 8, 2014)

Ήταν ανάγκη να το πεις και να με βάλεις να γκουγκλίσω;

της Μαρία

της Ελένη


----------



## Earion (Feb 8, 2014)

Δυστυχώς και *της Τζένη Βάνου*.

Από τα σημερινά _Νέα _:


----------



## SBE (Feb 8, 2014)

Όταν συνοδεύεται από επίθετο που κλίνεται έχουμε πει ότι πρόκειται για μία λέξη. Της Τζένηβάνου, της Αλίκηβουγιουκλάκη κλπ


----------



## Zazula (Mar 9, 2014)

Βρήκα μερικά «της Ραλλιώ» (αντί «της Ραλλιώς») — τουλάχιστον αυτό το όνομα γλιτώνει το «Ραλλιούς». :)


----------



## nickel (Sep 18, 2014)

Από τον σημερινό Σαραντάκο (να δείτε που θα γίνει μετωνυμία ο Σαραντάκος):

Μπορούμε πάντως να πούμε δυο λόγια για το Βατικανό, που ως λέξη το έχουμε πάρει από το ιταλικό Vaticano, που με τη σειρά του προέρχεται από το λατινικό Vaticanus (collis), που ήταν όνομα λόφου της Ρώμης. Στα ιταλικά τονίζεται στην παραλήγουσα (Βατικάνο), εμείς για κάποιο λόγο το τονίζουμε στη λήγουσα. Και βέβαια πρόκειται για λέξη ενσωματωμένη εδώ και πολλά χρόνια στη γλώσσα μας, οπότε κλίνεται κανονικά, του Βατικανού, και όχι βεβαίως “του Βατικανό” όπως είδα σε σουπεράκια καναλιών αλλά και, δυστυχώς, στην ανακοίνωση του γρ. τύπου του ΣΥΡΙΖΑ, η οποία αναφέρει ότι η συνάντηση γίνεται “στο Παπικό Παλάτι του Βατικανό“. Λίγο περισσότερη προσοχή, σύντροφοι.

Παρέμπ, δεν ήταν πάντα οξύτονο το Βατικανό. Το παρακάτω π.χ είναι από γεωγραφία του 1839:

Το τεράστιον παλάτιον του Βατικάνου, κτισμένον επάνω του λόφου Βατικάνου...
http://books.google.gr/books?id=CWBYAAAAcAAJ&pg=PA49#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## Hellegennes (Oct 29, 2014)

Τραχανότο: η ελληνική εκδοχή του ριζότο.

Ελπίζω αυτή η ελληνική εκδοχή τουλάχιστον να κλίνεται.


----------



## Rogerios (Oct 29, 2014)

Hellegennes said:


> Τραχανότο: η ελληνική εκδοχή του ριζότο.
> 
> Ελπίζω αυτή η ελληνική εκδοχή τουλάχιστον να κλίνεται.



Και το κριθαρότο, κύριε; :)


----------



## nickel (Oct 29, 2014)

Του ριζότου, του τραχανότου, του κριθαρότου. Του μπισκότου, του περγαμότου. Του βαρελότου. Του φαγκότου. Του καρότου. Οπωσδήποτε του τσιρότου και, ξανά, του ριζότου και όχι του _ρυζότου_ (κατά ΛΝΕΓ).


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 29, 2014)

Ε, μα το κερατότου μέσα!


----------



## daeman (Oct 29, 2014)

...
Του ριζότου έως ότου η ακλισιά τους μετά κρότου να κατακαεί. Μπουρλότου! :devil:


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 19, 2014)

Μέσα σε όλα τα άλλα στραβά του Hot Seat του Σκάι, σήμερα είχαμε και την άκλιτη γενική "(η Ολυμπιάδα) του Πεκίνο". Ε, όχι, βρε παιδιά!


----------



## Zazula (Feb 2, 2015)

Στη γενική έχει δυσχέρεια
το γήπεδο «της Βέροια»...


----------



## nickel (May 16, 2015)

Καλημέρα. Σ' αυτό το σημείο της συνέντευξης του Γιάνη Βαρουφάκη στην ertopen, που, περιέργως, είναι ίδιο σε in.gr και zougla.gr, το Κούγκι μένει άκλιτο:

Αίσθηση προκάλεσε ωστόσο η αναφορά του στο Κούγκι. «Δηλαδή, ο Σαμουήλ δεν έπρεπε να ανατινάξει το Κούγκι. Είναι κακό το δείγμα αυταπάρνησης» δήλωσε και συμπλήρωσε ότι «δεν ντρέπομαι για την ιστορία *του Κούγκι*». Πάντως, σημείωσε ότι «το θέμα είναι να μη χρειαστεί να γίνει Κούγκι».

Μοναδική διαφορά στο in.gr ένα ερωτηματικό:

Αίσθηση προκάλεσε ωστόσο η αναφορά του στο Κούγκι. «Δηλαδή, ο Σαμουήλ δεν έπρεπε να ανατινάξει το Κούγκι. Είναι κακό το δείγμα αυταπάρνησης*;*» δήλωσε και συμπλήρωσε ότι «δεν ντρέπομαι για την ιστορία του Κούγκι». Πάντως, σημείωσε ότι «το θέμα είναι να μη χρειαστεί να γίνει Κούγκι».

Να υποθέσω λοιπόν ότι χρειάζεται κι άλλο ένα ερωτηματικό;

Αίσθηση προκάλεσε ωστόσο η αναφορά του στο Κούγκι. «Δηλαδή, ο Σαμουήλ δεν έπρεπε να ανατινάξει το Κούγκι*;* Είναι κακό το δείγμα αυταπάρνησης;» δήλωσε και συμπλήρωσε ότι «δεν ντρέπομαι για την ιστορία του Κούγκι». Πάντως, σημείωσε ότι «το θέμα είναι να μη χρειαστεί να γίνει Κούγκι».


*Του Κουγκίου* λέμε ακόμα ή *του Κουγκιού*;


----------



## Alexandra (May 16, 2015)

Περίμενε λίγο, θα πει και "του μυρμήγκι" και "του ξίγκι".


----------



## SBE (May 16, 2015)

Με εγκύκλιο στο εξής το Κούγκι είναι αρσενικό στη γενική και την αιτιατική. Είναι νέα κατηγορία ουσιαστικών. 
Θα γίνει Κούγκι!
Δεν ντρέπομαι για την ιστορία του Κούγκη!


----------



## daeman (May 16, 2015)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Σ' αυτό το σημείο της συνέντευξης του Γιάνη Βαρουφάκη στην ertopen, που, περιέργως, είναι ίδιο σε in.gr και zougla.gr, το Κούγκι μένει άκλιτο:
> ...
> 
> *Του Κουγκίου* λέμε ακόμα ή *του Κουγκιού*;



Ο Βαρουφάκης πάντως είπε το εξής, στο 1':35":

«Αλλά [...] θέλω να πω το εξής: ότι εγώ δεν ντρέπομαι για την ιστορία του Κούγκ-- του Κουγκίου, δεν ξέρω ποιο είναι... ποια είναι η γενική...»






Άρα η ακλισιά χρεώνεται στους συνήθεις υπόπτους, τους «δημοσιογράφους».

https://sarantakos.wordpress.com/2015/05/16/meze-167/


----------



## Alexandra (May 16, 2015)

daeman said:


> Άρα η ακλισιά χρεώνεται στους συνήθεις υπόπτους, τους «δημοσιογράφους».


Χαχα... Ξέρεις τι εκτίμηση έχω στους δημοσιογράφους.


----------



## daeman (May 16, 2015)

nickel said:


> ... *Του Κουγκίου* λέμε ακόμα ή *του Κουγκιού*;



Εξαρτάται: αν λέμε _του καβουκιού, του κουτουκιού, του ματσουκιού, του παλουκιού_ (και του σκοινιού, για να συμπληρωθεί το ζεύγος), _του λουκιού, του μπουλουκιού, του μπουμπουκιού, του σεντουκιού, του μονοκουκιού_, _του κιουγκιού —_για να περιοριστώ στα _-κιού_ και να μην πιάσω τα _του μπαρουτιού, του μπαρμπουτιού _ή_ του μαρουλιού _κ.τ.ό.— θα πούμε _*του Κουγκιού*_.

Αλλιώς... δεν πρόκειται βέβαια να γράψω ούτε να πω _του *μπουζουκίου:_

Άλα, άνοιξε κι άλλη μπουκάλα - Βίκυ *Μοσχολίου Μοσχολιού





Μουσική: Μιχάλης Σουγιούλ, Στίχοι: Αλέκος Σακελλάριος & Χρήστος Γιαννακόπουλος

Ώπα, την καρδιά μου ισορρόπα
σάμπως και θα σπάσει απόψε και στα δέκα θα κοπεί
Φτου σου, *οι πενιές του μπουζουκιού σου*
μου επήρανε τα ρέστα και μ’ αφήσανε ταπί


----------



## nickel (May 16, 2015)

Ωραία, λύθηκε κι αυτό. Εγώ δεν είχα βρει βιντεάκι, αλλά καλύτερα έτσι, που έγινε ευκαιρία να δούμε κι αυτή τη γενική. Για το Σούλι προτιμάμε τη λόγια γενική, _του Σουλίου_, αλλά και πάλι θα βρούμε _του Σουλιού_.


----------



## SBE (May 16, 2015)

Λογικό αυτό με το Σούλι, αλλά θυμάμαι κάτι συμφοιτητές μου ηπειρώτες να μιλάνε για τη Λακασούλι (Λάκκα Σουλίου).


----------



## nickel (Jun 6, 2015)

Είναι πολύ πιθανό να έχει ξανααναφερθεί, αλλά η επικαιρότητα επιβάλλει να πούμε ότι, προχωρήστε, πείτε με κάθε άνεση «της Ζάμπιας», γιατί πόνεσε το ματάκι μας αυτές τις μέρες με τόσα «της Ζάμπια». (Σε γκουγκλιές τα άκλιτα βγαίνουν εξαπλάσια. Ευτυχώς στη Βικιπαίδεια την κλίνουν.)


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 16, 2015)

Και κουτρουβαλώντας στον κατήφορο της ακλισιάς, φτάσαμε και στη "σοφία". Μάλιστα. Υπάρχουν Έλληνες που πιστεύουν ότι μπορεί να είναι άκλιτο το όνομα Σοφία. 



Από εδώ.


----------



## nickel (Sep 7, 2015)

Το τετράπτυχο φυλλαδιάκι που μου έδωσαν στο Κάστρο της Πύλου έγραφε «Η Ναυμαχία του Ναυαρίνο». Σε όλα τα κείμενα του φυλλαδίου, ξανά και ξανά: «του Ναυαρίνο».

Η ορθογραφία *Ναυαρίνο* παραμένει η πιο συνηθισμένη, αλλά κερδίζει σταθερά έδαφος η ορθότερη *Ναβαρίνο* (έτσι πια σε Πάπυρο και ΛΝΕΓ). Προέρχεται, κατά την επικρατέστερη ετυμολόγηση, από το προφορικό «τον Αβαρίνον» (π.χ. εδώ). Πάντως, σε κάθε περίπτωση και με κάθε ορθογραφία, η λέξη κλίνεται κανονικά: «η Ναυμαχία του Ναβαρίνου».


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 9, 2015)

Μάλιστα. Η Ροτόντα, της Ροτόντα. Και η κυρία που το έγραψε αυτό ισχυρίζεται ότι μένει στη Θεσσαλονίκη και εργάζεται στην 9η Εφορεία Βυζαντινών Αρχαιοτήτων. Τέρατα μορφώσεως έχουν προσλάβει εκεί, βλέπω.


----------



## natandri (Oct 26, 2015)

Δεν είμαι σίγουρη αν πρέπει να μπει εδώ ή στο άλλο νήμα, με την ελληνική εκπαίδευση που νοσεί...
Η ομάδα Ε, αυτοί με τα εκρηκτικά στην Καλαμάτα, πιστεύουν λέει στο θεό Ζεύς. Κι επειδή προέρχεται η είδηση από ελληνική εφημερίδα και με το δίκιο του να δυσπιστήσει κανείς, τεκμήριο.


nickel adds link:
http://www.naftemporiki.gr/story/10...xanismoi-se-spitia-sullifthenton-tis-omadas-e


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 7, 2015)

Και το ρούμι άκλιτο. Από το Αθηνόραμα online, διάφορα ρούμι.



Σε γκρουπ μαγειρικής στο Φέισμπουκ, είδα και το κλασικό "πάτερ" που μένει άκλιτο σε όλες τις πτώσεις να επεκτείνεται και στο όνομα του ιερέα: "Του πάτερ Αθανάσιος". Αλλά σ' αυτά τα γκρουπ, βέβαια, θα είναι μεγάλη έκπληξη αν συναντήσεις κάποιον να γράφει σωστά.


----------



## nickel (Nov 7, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Και το ρούμι άκλιτο. Από το Αθηνόραμα online, διάφορα ρούμι.



Ίσως επειδή τα τσιγάρα, τα ρούμια και τα ξενύχτια έχουν κλείσει τα καλύτερα τα σπίτια.


----------



## daeman (Nov 7, 2015)

nickel said:


> Ίσως επειδή τα τσιγάρα, τα ρούμια και τα ξενύχτια έχουν κλείσει τα καλύτερα τα σπίτια.



Τα _ρούμια _τα έχουν κλίνει τα καλύτερα τα σπίτια, π.χ.:

«Ο μπαρμπα-Νίκας επανήλθεν εις το καπηλείον και διέταξε τον κάπηλον να του βάλει «το κόντρα ούλτιμο». Το έπιεν, είπεν εις τον κάπηλον να περάσει τα τρία *ρούμια *εις τα οψώνια του αφεντικού, και λαβών τα οψώνια ανήλθεν εις την οικίαν.»

Βαρδιάνος στα σπόρκα, Αλέξανδρος Παπαδιαμάντης


Για _ρούμια _γράφει κι ένας οίκος που τα παράγει και τα διαθέτει:

Θα θέλαμε να γνωρίσετε όλα τα *ρούμια *του Havana Club, αλλά με το δικό μας, επηρεασμένο από την Αβάνα, στυλ, σε μία συνάντηση γευσιγνωσίας μέσα από το διαδίκτυο με τον μεγαλύτερο Maestro Ronero του Havana Club, τον Don José Navarro. Ξεκινάμε με κάποιο από τα νεότερα *ρούμια *του Havana Club - για παράδειγμα το Αñejo 3 Años. Μετά συνεχίζουμε με το Añejo Reserva, το Añejo 7 Años ή το Selección de Maestros. 


αλλά και στο ίδιο το Αθηνόραμα τα κλίνουν κανονικότατα:

Δοκιμάσαμε μερικά αντιπροσωπευτικά δείγματα παλαιωμένων *ρουμιών *και… το απολαύσαμε.
...
Σήμερα, διανύει την καλύτερη περίοδο του, με μια ανανεωμένη γκάμα, που εμπεριέχει από λευκά μέχρι super premium *ρούμια *παλαίωσης. Αυτή η ποικιλία σε στυλ το έχει καθιερώσει ως περιζήτητο πεδίο γευστικής εξερεύνησης. 
...
Κάποιοι τύποι *ρουμιού*, όμως, επιλέγουν τη χρήση βαρελιών γαλλικής δρυός, που πριν φιλοξενούσαν κονιάκ, ενώ σπανιότερα συναντάμε και βαρέλια από sherry.

ή εκεί:

Τα περιζήτητα *ρούμια *είναι συνώνυμα με τον τόπο καταγωγής τους, τις Βερμούδες, παράγονται εκεί από το 1860 από την οικογένεια Gosling.
...
Η συλλογή συμπληρώνεται με δυο ακόμα *ρούμια *για ειδικές περιστάσεις.


Επίσης, από το Σαραντάκειο:

Ενοχλητική ακλισιά από το ελληνικό τμήμα της Μπακάρντι: Τα ρούμι μας. Μπορεί το ουίσκι να το κρατάμε άκλιτο σε επίσημο ύφος (διότι στην καθομιλουμένη μια χαρά κλίνεται), αλλά το ουίσκι είναι ξένη λέξη -το ρούμι μόνο στα ελληνικά λέγεται έτσι, σε καμιάν άλλη γλώσσα, οπότε το να αφήνεται άκλιτο είναι εντελώς αδικαιολόγητο. Το ρούμι, του ρουμιού και, χτες ήπια δυο ρούμια.


Και τα ουίσκια, τις βότκες, τις τεκίλες, τα *βασικό *ποτό *όλο βασικά ποτά όλα. Μόνο τα τζιν άκλιτα, γιατί τότε θα πηγαίναμε σε άλλα πνεύματα, τα τζίνια.


----------



## SBE (Nov 7, 2015)

Άλεξ, υπερβάλλεις. Ο πάτερ είναι μέρος της λαϊκής παράδοσης, δεν έχει σημασία αν δεν κλίνεται.


----------



## daeman (Nov 7, 2015)

SBE said:


> Άλεξ, υπερβάλλεις. Ο πάτερ είναι μέρος της λαϊκής παράδοσης, δεν έχει σημασία αν δεν κλίνεται.



Τέτοιο θέμα δεν υφίσταται μάλλον:



Zazula said:


> ...
> Άλλη λόγια κλητική σε ευρύτατη χρήση είναι το «πάτερ!» που έδωσε ονομαστική _ο πάτερ_ (άσχετη με το λατινικό _ο πάτερ φαμίλιας_) η οποία έχει πλέον εξελιχθεί σε άκλιτο ουσιαστικό: _του πάτερ_, _τον πάτερ_ (περιλαμβάνεται στο ΛΚΝ).



*πάτερ* ο [páter] Ο (άκλ.) : (προφ.) προτακτικό, στη θέση του ουσιαστικού πατήρ[SUB]1[/SUB], ως τίτλος κληρικού ή μοναχού: _Ο πάτερ Iωάννης. Θα βρεις τον πάτερ Παύλο και θα του δώσεις τη λειτουργιά.
_[< κλητ. _πάτερ _του αρχ. _πατήρ _(η σημερ. σημ. μσν.)]


Άρα διαλέγουμε και παίρνουμε:

_ο πατήρ Αθανάσιος, του πατρός Αθανασίου, τον πατέρα Αθανάσιο(ν), πάτερ_ _Αθανάσιε _(λόγια)

ή 

_ο πατέρας Αθανάσιος, του πατέρα Αθανάσιου, τον πατέρα Αθανάσιο, πατέρα Αθανάσιε_

ή

_ο πάτερ Αθανάσιος, του πάτερ Αθανάσιου, τον πάτερ Αθανάσιο, πάτερ Αθανάσιε _(προφορικά ή σε απόδοση προφορικού λόγου),

ενώ στον πληθυντικό _οι πατέρες_, ποτέ οι _πατεράδες _γι' αυτή τη σημασία.

Άλλα τω πατρί, άλλα τω υιώ, εν νέω πνεύματι.

Αλλά νομίζω πως η Αλεξάνδρα επισήμανε την ακλισιά του _Αθανάσιου/Αθανασίου_ στο «του πάτερ Αθανάσιος».


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 7, 2015)

SBE said:


> Άλεξ, υπερβάλλεις. Ο πάτερ είναι μέρος της λαϊκής παράδοσης, δεν έχει σημασία αν δεν κλίνεται.


Όπως λέει και ο Daeman, δεν σχολίασα το "πάτερ", αλλά το "του Αθανάσιος".


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 12, 2015)

Και το πιάνο στα άκλιτα. (Μπορεί να είναι και απλό ολίσθημα του πληκτρολογίου, πάντως).
Η «υπόθεση» Φλόρενς δεν πέρασε στα ψιλά των εφημερίδων. Κόρη εύπορης οικογένειας, έκανε μαθήματα πιάνο ως παιδί, με τις επιδόσεις της να αγγίζουν ασυνήθιστα ικανοποιητικά επίπεδα. Έδινε την εντύπωση, δε, του παιδιού – θαύματος αφού κατάφερε να περάσει την πύλη του Λευκού Οίκου και να παίξει εκεί επί κυβερνήσεως του Προέδρου Ράδερφορντ Χέηζ.​
Μου κάνουν εντύπωση επίσης και τα κενά εκατέρωθεν της παύλας στο «παιδιού - θαύματος». 

Όσο για εκείνο το αμφίκλειστο σε κόμματα «δε», ας μη σχολιάσω γιατί μπορεί να αποκαλυφθεί ότι ξέρω και γαλλικά.


Από το in.gr.


----------



## sarant (Nov 12, 2015)

Το πρόσεξα κι εγώ. Δεν πρέπει να είναι απλό ολίσθημα, διότι πιο κάτω έχει "καθηγήτρια του πιάνο" (άρα, θα είναι διπλό!)


----------



## nickel (Nov 13, 2015)

Καλημέρες. Πολλά συνηθισμένα «λάθη» μαζί, τρία σε δυο γραμμές.

Το να μπαίνουν κενά διαστήματα ένθεν και ένθεν του απλού ενωτικού είναι μια κακή συνήθεια που ευνοήθηκε στο διαδίκτυο από την επιθυμία να αποφύγουμε μεγάλες λέξεις που δεν σπάνε σωστά στο τέλος των γραμμών. Τα ιστοπλοϊκά δεν σπάνε το «παιδί-θαύμα» σε 
παιδί-
θαύμα
Το στέλνουν όλο στην αρχή της επόμενης σειράς. Οπότε, κατ' εξαίρεση, κάποιοι μπορεί να κοτσάρουν κανένα περίσσιο διάστημα γύρω από το ενωτικό. Εδώ, μάλιστα, το ενωτικό μετατράπηκε σε παύλα (την κάνει το Word αυτή την αυτόματη αλλαγή).

Τα κόμματα γύρω από το «δε» είναι άλλη γνωστή αρρώστια. Αντί να το κάνει «μάλιστα» ο συντάκτης ή κάτι άλλο, βάζει «δε», φοβάται μη νομίσουμε ότι είναι αρνητικό (αν και δεν υπάρχει τέτοιος φόβος εδώ), οπότε το περικλείει σε δύο κόμματα και πιστεύει ότι το έσωσε.

Αλλά το κύριο ζήτημα (και το παρόν νήμα) αφορά την ακλισιά (sic). Μαθήματα πιάνο, μαθήματα βιολί, μαθήματα αγγλικά... Π.χ.

Όταν ο Παναγιώτης ήταν 12 ετών ξεκίνησε μαθήματα βιολί και όταν ήταν ηλικίας 15 ετών άρχισε να παίζει βιολί στην ορχήστρα νέων της Κύπρου.

Είμαι βέβαιος ότι οι περισσότεροι που βάζουν το άκλιτο μετά τα μαθήματα, δεν θα έλεγαν «δάσκαλος βιολί», «δάσκαλος πιάνο», «δάσκαλος αγγλικά». Υποψιάζομαι ότι βλέπουν τα μαθήματα σαν τη... «μερίδα»: τρεις μερίδες κοτόπουλο και τέσσερα μαθήματα χορό.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 13, 2015)

nickel said:


> Είμαι βέβαιος ότι οι περισσότεροι που βάζουν το άκλιτο μετά τα μαθήματα, δεν θα έλεγαν «δάσκαλος βιολί», «δάσκαλος πιάνο», «δάσκαλος αγγλικά». Υποψιάζομαι ότι βλέπουν τα μαθήματα σαν τη... «μερίδα»: τρεις μερίδες κοτόπουλο και τέσσερα μαθήματα χορό.



Χμμ, εσύ βάζεις το χαμογελάκι και καθαρίζεις, αλλά εκεί βρίσκεται ακριβώς η ουσία. Στα εκατομμύρια δραχμές ή χιλιάδες δραχμών, στα κιλά πατάτες ή στα εργοστάσια κονσερβών κλπ. Γιατί, ας είμαστε ειλικρινείς: ποιος δεν έχει ακούσει για «το παιδί που κάνει μάθημα αγγλικά» ή «μάθημα πιάνο»;


----------



## Alexandra (Nov 13, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Γιατί, ας είμαστε ειλικρινείς: ποιος δεν έχει ακούσει για «το παιδί που κάνει μάθημα αγγλικά» ή «μάθημα πιάνο»;


Προσοχή, στον ενικό και το ακούμε και το λέμε, αλλά στον πληθυντικό; Λέμε "μαθήματα αγγλικά" και "μαθήματα πιάνο"; Θα λέγαμε "Παραδίδονται μαθήματα αγγλικά και πιάνο";


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 13, 2015)

Μα αυτό εννοώ. Ότι το φαινόμενο ίσως είναι πιο περίπλοκο από ό,τι δείχνει η πρώτη ματιά.


----------



## Tapioco (Nov 13, 2015)

Το πρόβλημα αυτό το είχα αντιμετωπίσει πριν χρόνια, μεταφράζοντας ονομασίες και συστατικά τροφίμων. Τότε δεν υπήρχε το Google και ταλαιπωρούσα τηλεφωνικά φίλους και γνωστούς, οι οποίοι δεν καταλάβαιναν πού είναι το πρόβλημα («όπως θέλεις πέστο!»).

«Μαρμελάδα φράουλα» ή «Μαρμελάδα φράουλας»; (δεν έπαιρνα υπόψη το «Μαρμελάδα από φράουλα»). 
«Μαρμελάδα βερίκοκο» ή «Μαρμελάδα βερίκοκου»;
Λίγο πιο μπερδεμένο (υπάρχει ήδη μία γενική): «Μαρμελάδα φρούτα του δάσους» ή «Μαρμελάδα φρούτων του δάσους»
«Γεμιστά μπισκότα σοκολάτα» ή «Γεμιστά μπισκότα σοκολάτας»
«Μπισκότα πορτοκάλι» ή «Μπισκότα πορτοκαλιού»

Τα μπισκότα με βούτυρο πάντως τα λέμε πάντοτε «Μπισκότα βουτύρου»!
Για τα γλυκά κουταλιού ήμουν σίγουρος ότι υπερίσχυε το «κεράσι» και το «κυδώνι».

Τώρα που μπορώ να γκουγκλάρω βλέπω ότι η σύγχυση δεν είναι μόνο δική μου. Συχνά, στο ίδιο κείμενο βλέπεις και τις δύο εκδοχές.


----------



## daeman (Nov 13, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> ... Γιατί, ας είμαστε ειλικρινείς: ποιος δεν έχει ακούσει για «το παιδί που κάνει μάθημα αγγλικά» ή «μάθημα πιάνο»;



Νομίζω πως αυτό είναι ελλειπτικό για το «μάθημα (στο) πιάνο» ή το «μάθημα (για) αγγλικά». 

Επίσης, παρά τα καθιερωμένα «μάθημα οδήγησης» και «μαθήματα οδήγησης», τα «μάθημα οδήγηση» ή «μαθήματα οδήγηση» υπάρχουν, αλλά κυρίως σε φράσεις όπως «κάνω/έχω μάθημα (στην) οδήγηση».

—Έχω μάθημα απόψε.
—Τι μάθημα;
—Αγγλικών. Αγγλικά.
—Εγώ έχω πιάνο. Και της κυρίας μου το βάζο. Πιάνο, πιάνο, κάρο μίο, πιανίσιμο. 


Μαθήματα πιάνου


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 13, 2015)

Tapioco said:


> Το πρόβλημα αυτό το είχα αντιμετωπίσει πριν χρόνια, μεταφράζοντας ονομασίες και συστατικά τροφίμων. Τότε δεν υπήρχε το Google και ταλαιπωρούσα τηλεφωνικά φίλους και γνωστούς, οι οποίοι δεν καταλάβαιναν πού είναι το πρόβλημα («όπως θέλεις πέστο!»).
> 
> «Μαρμελάδα φράουλα» ή «Μαρμελάδα φράουλας»; (δεν έπαιρνα υπόψη το «Μαρμελάδα από φράουλα»).
> «Μαρμελάδα βερίκοκο» ή «Μαρμελάδα βερίκοκου»;
> ...



Υπάρχουν κάποιες διαφορές ανάμεσα στα παραπάνω. Π.χ. η μαρμελάδα φράουλα και η μαρμελάδα βερίκοκο είναι μαρμελάδες από φράουλα και βερίκοκο, ενώ τα μπισκότα σοκολάτας δεν είναι μπισκότα από σοκολάτα. Εκεί έχεις μπισκότα πορτοκαλιού και μπισκότα σοκολάτας ή μπισκότα με πορτοκάλι και μπισκότα με σοκολάτα. Εκεί μάλλον κρύβεται ένα "μπισκότα με άρωμα πορτοκαλιού" και "μπισκότα με γέμιση/επικάλυψη σοκολάτας". Αντίστοιχο με το "μαρμελάδα" είναι και το "γεύση" π.χ. "παγωτό λεμόνι" ή "παγωτό με γεύση λεμόνι" κι όχι "λεμονιού". Υποθέτω ότι κρύβεται ένα πλήρες "παγωτό με γεύση από...", πάντως όντως το θέμα είναι πολύπλοκο. Στην μαρμελάδα μακρινάρι θα διάλεγα "μαρμελάδα με/από φρούτα του δάσους", που είναι εύλογα η πλήρης σύνταξη.


----------



## nickel (Nov 25, 2015)

Εντυπωσιακή κλιτική δεινότητα (μαζί με κλασική γραφή χωρίς -ν-) στο σουπερμάρκετ της γειτονιάς μου. Αν δείτε πουθενά να διαφημίζουν «μαθήματα ταγκού», να το φωτογραφίσετε. Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Earion (Nov 26, 2015)

Γελάς, γελάτε, γελώ κι εγώ, αλλά δε φαντάζεσαι πόσο μ’ αρέσει. :clap:


----------



## nickel (Nov 27, 2015)

Υπάρχει και η ακλισιά που δεν διορθώνεται εύκολα. Έτσι, όταν διάβασα τον παρακάτω τίτλο ειδησαρίου, η εντύπωση που αποκόμισα ήταν ότι κάποιος γκέι εκδικήθηκε τον σύντροφό του.

*Κοινοποίησε μέσω Διαδικτύου αισθησιακές φωτογραφίες πρώην συντρόφου του*
http://news.in.gr/greece/article/?aid=1500042430

Η ανάγνωση της είδησης μού έδειξε το λάθος μου:

Σε φίλους και συγγενείς της πρώην συντρόφου του κοινοποίησε αισθησιακές φωτογραφίες της ένας 32χρονος.

Μάστορα, ένα «της» ή ένα «μιας» το χρειαζόταν κι ο τίτλος. Να βοηθάτε άμα έχουμε επίκοινα, ερμαφρόδιτα, πείτε τα όπως θέλετε, γιατί «η συντρόφισσα» δεν βοηθά εδώ...


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 16, 2015)

Ο αθλητικός συντάκτης ξέρει ότι ο Απόλλων κλίνεται, ο μάλλον κομπιουτεράς τιτλατζής όχι:


----------



## daeman (Feb 21, 2016)

...
Οργή της *Μάγδα *Φύσσα για την αποφυλάκιση Ρουπακιά, ΕφΣυν, 21.02.2016, 08:12


Ενώ κάτω από το άρθρο, στα «Διαβάστε επίσης», γράφει σωστά:

Ξέσπασμα της *Μάγδας *Φύσσα στη δίκη της Χ.Α.

Μπορεί βέβαια να είναι ένα απλό πληκτρολίσθημα του τιτλατζή, αλλά όποιος έχει καεί στο χυλό, φυσάει και το γιαούρτι· και γαϊδουροδένει.

Η Μάγδα, της Μάγδας, οι Μάγδες. 
Και -γιατί όχι;- των Μαγδών. Όπως των _ορυμαγδών_, που δεν δικαιούνται δα και περισσότερες πτώσεις από τις Μάγδες.


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2016)

*«Άρση βίζα, ή παγώνουμε τη συμφωνία» απειλεί η Άγκυρα την ΕΕ*

Πιο ξεκάθαρα από ποτέ διατύπωσε η τουρκική κυβέρνηση την απειλή της για αναστολή της συμφωνίας με την ΕΕ στο προσφυγικό εάν δεν έρθει η άρση της βίζα. [...]

http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1500082538

Ίσως φταίει που οι Τούρκοι δεν κλίνουν τη _βίζα_.


----------



## sarant (Jun 7, 2016)

Οι μεν Τούρκοι δεν κλίνουν τη βίζα, το δε πρωτοσέλιδο της σημερινής Αυγής κλίνει τον υφεσιακό κύκλο.
http://www.avgi.gr/article/6597479/diabaste-sti-simerini-aug-1


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2016)

sarant said:


> Οι μεν Τούρκοι δεν κλίνουν τη βίζα, το δε πρωτοσέλιδο της σημερινής Αυγής κλίνει τον υφεσιακό κύκλο.
> http://www.avgi.gr/article/6597479/diabaste-sti-simerini-aug-1



Φροϊδικό μεσοφόρι είναι, ίσως επειδή δεν πιστεύουν ότι κλείνει. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 7, 2016)

Ή ίσως κλίνει προς το μηδέν.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jun 7, 2016)

Κλίσαμε και σας περιμένουμε. Αλλά, εντάξει, η περίπτωση της Αυγής είναι κλινική.


----------



## nickel (Jun 7, 2016)

Hellegennes said:


> ΚΑλλά, εντάξει, η περίπτωση της Αυγής είναι κλινική.



«Κλιτική» εννοείς, ελπίζω.


----------



## SBE (Jun 8, 2016)

Απ'ό,τι φαίνεται, όλες οι εκδοτικές τάσεις και κλίσεις έχουν κλιτικά προβλήματα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 28, 2016)

Σημερινό στο Lifo:



> Οργή για την κρατική τηλεόραση* του Μαρόκο* που έδειξε στις γυναίκες πώς να κρύψουν τα σημάδια της βίας με μέικ-απ



Μια νύχτα στο Μαρόόόκο, λαχτάρησα να ζήήήσω...


----------



## daeman (Nov 28, 2016)

AoratiMelani said:


> ...Μια νύχτα στο Μαρόόόκο, λαχτάρησα να ζήήήσω...



Nα 'βλεπες «του Μ*ο*ρόκο», προτού εγώ το σκίσωωω
Νύχτες μαγικές κι ονειρεμένες, μες στην ακλισιάαα...

True story.

Α, ναι, και για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε: η Καζαμπλάνκα, της Καζαμπλάνκας.


Το «η μακιγιέρ» κάτω από τον τίτλο τι σας λέει; Μασκάρεμα του φύλου; Γιατί ιδίως σε τέτοιο άρθρο (οΘντκ), θα περίμενα το θηλυκό _η μακιγιέζ_ όπως δει, όπως και δήποτε, όχι μόνο για τα μάτια.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Nov 28, 2016)

daeman said:


> Το «η μακιγιέρ» κάτω από τον τίτλο τι σας λέει;


Αυτά είναι, έβλεπα το καδρόνι και μου ξέφυγε η οδοντογλυφίδα.


----------



## Earion (Jan 11, 2018)

*Τελικά τα κλίνουμε τα καζίνα;*

Τα κλίνουμε ή δεν τα κλίνουμε τα καζίνα; Έως τώρα νόμιζα ότι λέμε _το καζίνο_, _του καζίνου_, _τα καζίνα_, _των καζίνων_. Κάνω λάθος; Ναι, αν πιστέψω την κυβέρνηση, που επιμένει στον άκλιτο τύπο (_τα καζίνο_, _των καζίνο_) στο πολυνομοσχέδιο που εισάγεται προς συζήτηση στη Βουλή αυτές τις μέρες (βλ. άρθρα 357-378, σσ. 1236-1281 του σχεδίου νόμου, και σσ. 282-309 της αιτιολογικής έκθεσης).


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2018)

Earion said:


> Τα κλίνουμε ή δεν τα κλίνουμε τα καζίνα; Έως τώρα νόμιζα ότι λέμε _το καζίνο_, _του καζίνου_, _τα καζίνα_, _των καζίνων_. Κάνω λάθος; Ναι, αν πιστέψω την κυβέρνηση, που επιμένει στον άκλιτο τύπο (_τα καζίνο_, _των καζίνο_) στο πολυνομοσχέδιο που εισάγεται προς συζήτηση στη Βουλή αυτές τις μέρες (βλ. άρθρα 357-378, σσ. 1236-1281 του σχεδίου νόμου, και σσ. 282-309 της αιτιολογικής έκθεσης).





Δόξα σοι ο Θεός! Γιατί από τις 70 περιπτώσεις, που έχω πει για απατηλές διακηρύξεις προ των εκλογών, δεν έχετε τηρήσει καμία.

Αλλά είναι και περιπτώσεις του τι έχετε τάξει σε κάθε πόλη σε κάθε περιφέρεια, σε κάθε νομό. Αν το τηρήσετε αυτό για το Λουτράκι έστω, να μην σας γράψω άλλες εκατό απατηλές διακηρύξεις και να σας λέει ο λαός κυβέρνηση της πολιτικής ψευτιάς, της πολιτικής απάτης, κυβέρνηση πολιτικών απατεώνων. [...]

*Να περιοριστώ ύστερα από τη γενική αυτή αρχή στο θέμα των καζίνων -βέβαια των "καζίνο" λέει, το καζίνο είναι λέξη ξένη αλλά έχει πολιτογραφηθεί εδώ, το καζίνο, του καζίνου, τα καζίνα, των καζίνων, ω καζίνα.*

Πρακτικά της Βουλής
ΣΥΝΕΔΡΙΑΣΗ ΙΑ' - Τετάρτη 30 Ιουνίου 1993​
Γιαννόπουλος (Ευάγγελος) που τους χρειάζεται... (Στο γλωσσικό αναφέρομαι, προφανώς.)


----------



## SBE (Jan 13, 2018)

Εγώ το μόνο άκλιτο που ξέρω είναι τα γλυκά Καζινό του Λουτρακίου. 
(Δείχνω την ηλικία μου)


----------



## daeman (Mar 20, 2018)

...
Από την πλευρά του ο Γάλλος πρώην πρόεδρος αρνείται τις κατηγορίες ότι έλαβε οποιαδήποτε παράνομη χρηματοδότηση για την καμπάνια του, ενώ έχει απορρίψει τους ισχυρισμούς για τη Λιβύη ως «γκροτέσκο».

http://www.kathimerini.gr/954696/article/epikairothta/kosmos/ypo-krathsh-o-nikola-sarkozi-gia-paranomh-xrhmatodothsh-proeklogikhs-toy-ekstrateias

Εισαγωγικά σαν φερετζές της ακλισιάς. 

*
γκροτέσκος -α -ο* Ε4* *:* αστείος, κωμικός, γελοιογραφικός, εξαιτίας κυρίως μιας παράδοξης, ιδιότροπης ή εξαιρετικά περίεργης εμφάνισης: _Γκροτέσκα __φιγούρα. Θέαμα γκροτέσκο. Γκροτέσκα ερμηνεία.
_[ιταλ. grottesco -ς]

* Το Ε4 σημαίνει ότι κλίνεται όπως ο _ωραίος_, άρα «έχει απορρίψει τους ισχυρισμούς για τη Λιβύη ως γκροτέσκους», με ή χωρίς εισαγωγικά στην τελευταία λέξη.


colpo grosso, teatro grottesco


----------



## nickel (Mar 20, 2018)

Είμαι σχεδόν βέβαιος ότι ο συντάκτης/μεταφραστής το θεώρησε ουσιαστικό, όπως το λογοτεχνικό ή καλλιτεχνικό είδος. Κάτι σαν την «παρωδία» ή το «γκραν γκινιόλ».


----------



## daeman (Mar 20, 2018)

...
Εννοείς αυτό;

*grottesco*
_noun_ [ masculine ]
(bizzarro)
grotesque, bizarre, absurd

_una vicenda che ha del grottesco
a sequence of events that held sth of the absurd_
_Il grottesco in tutto ciò è che io non ne so niente.
The bizarre thing about it all is that I know nothing about it._

Synonym → ridicolo

Ελληνιστί: *γκροτέσκο*.


Γκροτέσκο. Και αυτό το κλίνουμε, όμως, π.χ. εκεί: Η παρουσία του γκροτέσκου στη διηγηματογραφία του Αλέξανδρου Παπαδιαμάντη και του Charles Dickens. Όχι μόνο στον τίτλο αλλά και στο κείμενο, όπου λειτουργεί ολοφάνερα σαν ουσιαστικό.


----------



## nickel (Mar 20, 2018)

Ναι, αυτό.

https://www.amazon.com/Grotesque-Art-Literature-Wolfgang-Kayser/dp/0070334072

Πολλοί μαθαίνουν για το λογοτεχνικό/καλλιτεχνικό είδος προτού δουν το επίθετο — και μάλιστα να κλίνεται. Βέβαια, και το ουσιαστικό κλίνεται, μόνο που δεν έχει πληθυντικό.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 9, 2018)

Αναρωτιέμαι πόσοι θα τολμούσαν να χρησιμοποιήσουν για την παρακάτω εικόνα τη λεζάντα «ο Καθεδρικός της Κρέμας».




Όχι «Κρεμόνας», «Κρέμας». Η Κρεμόνα βρίσκεται κάπου σαράντα χιλιόμετρα από την Κρέμα.


----------



## nickel (Jun 9, 2018)

Η Κρεμόνα, η γνωστή και ως Κρεμώνη (της Κρεμώνης). Αλλά η Κρέμα (της Κρέμας) δεν νομίζω να ήταν γνωστή ως Κρέμη. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 9, 2018)

Δεν καταλαβαίνω ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα στη χρήση της Κρέμας.


----------



## Earion (Jun 9, 2018)

Ούτε εγώ. 
Ούτε με τη γενική άλλων πόλεων: της Πάρμας, της Μόντσας, της Φότζιας, της Μπρέσιας, της Πίζας, της Λούκας, της Σιένας ...


----------



## sarant (Jun 9, 2018)

Earion said:


> Ούτε εγώ.
> Ούτε με τη γενική άλλων πόλεων: της Πάρμας, της Μόντσας, της Φότζιας, της Μπρέσιας, της Πίζας, της Λούκας, της Σιένας ...



Ίσως είμαστε σε άλλη γενιά ολοι εμείς. Εγώ δεν είχα συχνά την ευκαιρία να γράψω στις μεταφράσεις μου μικρομεσαίες ιταλικές πόλεις πλην Πίζας, αλλά έκλινα κανονικά τις θηλυκές πολιτείες των ΗΠΑ (Καρολίνας, της Φλόριντας, της Νεμπράσκας και της Νεβάδας, της Γιούτας και της Αριζόνας) αν και, ομολογώ, οχι το Οχάιο.


----------



## Marinos (Jun 9, 2018)

sarant said:


> Ίσως είμαστε σε άλλη γενιά ολοι εμείς. Εγώ δεν είχα συχνά την ευκαιρία να γράψω στις μεταφράσεις μου μικρομεσαίες ιταλικές πόλεις πλην Πίζας, αλλά έκλινα κανονικά τις θηλυκές πολιτείες των ΗΠΑ (Καρολίνας, της Φλόριντας, της Νεμπράσκας και της Νεβάδας, της Γιούτας και της Αριζόνας) αν και, ομολογώ, οχι το Οχάιο.



Το γεράκι της Μάλτα όμως; (και το Μοναστήρι της Πάρμα)


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Jun 9, 2018)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν καταλαβαίνω ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα στη χρήση της Κρέμας.



Για μένα κανένα, και ούτε για τα υπόλοιπα παραδείγματα που δίνει ο Εαρίων (αν και θα προτιμήσω την εξελληνισμένη επιλογή σε περιπτώσεις όπως της Μοδένας και της Πάδοβας, όπου δεν θα γράψω «της Μόντενα(ς)» ή «της Πάντοβα(ς)»). Σκέφτηκα όμως ότι η γενική «της Κρέμας» μπορεί να αποφευχθεί ως φαιδρή, ότι δηλαδή έχει περισσότερες πιθανότητες να βρεθεί άκλιτο το συγκεκριμένο όνομα – ή έστω, να καταφύγει κάποιος σε διατύπωση «της πόλης Κρέμα».

Διευκρίνιση: δεν αναφερόμουν σε Λεξιλόγους όταν αναρωτιόμουν μεγαλοφώνως πόσοι θα το τολμούσαν. Γνωρίζω ότι η ακλισιά έχει λιγότερη δύναμη εδώ, μέσα στον προστατευτικό κύκλο από αλάτι. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 9, 2018)

sarant said:


> ... αν και, ομολογώ, όχι το Οχάιο.


Δυστυχώς και το Τόκιο, από κλιτό την εποχή του ρωσοϊαπωνικού πολέμου, έχει μεταπέσει σε άκλιτο (το ακολουθεί δρομαίο το Μεξικό)...


----------



## sarant (Jun 9, 2018)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δυστυχώς και το Τόκιο, από κλιτό την εποχή του ρωσοϊαπωνικού πολέμου, έχει μεταπέσει σε άκλιτο (το ακολουθεί δρομαίο το Μεξικό)...



Θα έλεγα πως το ακολουθεί δρομαίο το Μονακό και ευτυχώς πιο πίσω το Μεξικό.


----------



## SBE (Jun 9, 2018)

sarant said:


> Θα έλεγα πως το ακολουθεί δρομαιο το Μονακό και ευτυχώς πιο πίσω το Μεξικό



Τώρα έγινε αυτό ή ήδη μετράει χρόνια; Εγώ για την Καρολίνα του Μονακό άκουγα να μιλάνε απο τη εποχή που η Καρολίνα ήταν πιτσιρίκι, δηλαδή κάπου στη μεσολιθική εποχή.


----------



## sarant (Jun 9, 2018)

SBE said:


> Τώρα έγινε αυτό ή ήδη μετράει χρόνια; Εγώ για την Καρολίνα του Μονακό άκουγα να μιλάνε απο τη εποχή που η Καρολίνα ήταν πιτσιρίκι, δηλαδή κάπου στη μεσολιθική εποχή.



Μετράει πολλά χρόνια, αλλά βασικά ήθελα να επισημάνω, ίσως προβάλλοντας ευσεβή πόθο, ότι στο Μεξικό ακόμα αντιστέκεται ο κλινόμενος τύπος.


----------



## nickel (Aug 28, 2018)

Με μοναδικό απών από την αποστολή του πρώτου αγώνα τον τιμωρημένο Τάσο Μπακασέτα [...]

http://www.in.gr/2018/08/28/sports/football/niki-gia-na-kounisei-sentoni-aek/

Καταλαβαίνετε γιατί η δημοτική θα προτιμούσε «ο απόντας» στην ονομαστική;


----------



## Earion (Oct 26, 2020)




----------



## nickel (Oct 26, 2020)

*Ακούω* συχνά διαφημίσεις αυτής της εταιρείας και σκέφτομαι κάθε φορά ότι κάποιος δεν δούλεψε πάνω στη σχέση με τα ομόηχα — σε όλες τις πτώσεις.


----------



## anepipsogos (Oct 26, 2020)

Έ_λα στον ΗΡΟΝ, μην είσαι είρων
και γω θα κλίνω ό,τι ζητήσεις
όλα τα ήρον, και αποπήρον
τις νέες έξεις και τις ζητήσεις_

_Πες και στον Σπύρον, μην είσαι τήρων
κι εγώ θα μείνω να με πατήσεις
κείνο τον σμπίρον, τον παρετήρων
μα δε θα κάτσω και να με φτύσεις!_


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 26, 2020)

anepipsogos said:


> Έ_λα στον ΗΡΟΝ, μην είσαι είρων
> και γω θα κλίνω ό,τι ζητήσεις
> όλα τα ήρον, και αποπήρον
> τις νέες έξεις και τις ζητήσεις_
> ...


Ωραιότατο!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 8, 2022)

Παρατηρητήριο Ακλισιάς:
Η ακλισιά επεκτείνεται όλο και περισσότερο από τα "δύσκολα" τύπου Ήρων και Ίρις και σε πολύ πιο "εύκολα" και κοινά.
Σήμερα ας πούμε είδα "της Στρώμνιτσα". Δεν ξέρω αν το θεωρούν "ξένη λέξη" (με ωμέγα; τέλος πάντων).
Πάντως έχω δει κι άλλα τέτοια, που εύκολα σχηματίζουν τη γενική τους, να τα αφήνουν άκλιτα.


----------



## SBE (Mar 10, 2022)

Είναι όπως η γέφυρα του Ρίο-όχι ντε Τζανέιρο που ακούω όλο και περισσότερο, ευτυχώς όχι απο τους Ριώτες.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 10, 2022)

Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό το "του Χρήστο" είναι τυπογραφικό λάθος ή επέλαση της ακλισιάς. Θέλω να πιστεύω πως είναι το πρώτο.


----------



## cougr (Mar 10, 2022)

AoratiMelani said:


> "του Χρήστο"


Δεν ξέρω τι συμβαίνει, πάντως θα πρέπει να είναι ένα από τα πιο συνηθισμένα λάθη που έχω συναντήσει στα ελληνικά. Το έχω δει πάρα πολλές φορές.


----------



## antongoun (Mar 10, 2022)

AoratiMelani said:


> "του Χρήστο"


Και δεν είναι σύνδεσμος το όνομα, ε; Γιατί μόλις είδα κάτι αντίστοιχο με "της Αγλαια", αλλά το όνομα είναι σύνδεσμος.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Mar 11, 2022)

antongoun said:


> Και δεν είναι σύνδεσμος το όνομα, ε; Γιατί μόλις είδα κάτι αντίστοιχο με "της Αγλαια", αλλά το όνομα είναι σύνδεσμος.


Όχι, δεν είναι. Ενδιαφέρον πάντως αυτό. Το ξέρω βέβαια ότι στο ταγκάρισμα το όνομα μένει αναγκαστικά άκλιτο. Τώρα όμως αναρωτιέμαι αν αυτό μπορεί να επηρεάσει τη χρήση της γλώσσας και ευρύτερα. Αν ας πούμε συνηθίσουμε τόσο να βλέπουμε στα ταγκ "του Χρήστο" και "της Αγλαΐα" που στο τέλος αρχίσουμε να το λέμε κιόλας.


----------



## nickel (Mar 11, 2022)

Εγώ πάλι νομίζω ότι το λογισμικό θα γίνεται όλο και πιο έξυπνο και θα χτίζεται πάνω στις σωστές αρχές της γλώσσας, οπότε το λογισμικό θα διδάσκει εμάς, δεν θα μας στραβώνει. Όταν τα προγράμματα θα γνωρίζουν τη σωστή κλίση των ονομάτων, θα ξέρουν και πού να βάλουν ονομαστική, γενική ή αιτιατική πτώση. Δεν θα χρειάζεται καν να ρωτιέται ο χρήστης, π.χ.
Πληκτρολογήστε το όνομά σας όπως θα θέλατε να το βλέπετε στις παρακάτω εκφράσεις:​Καλημέρα, ...... [κλητική πτώση]​Είσαι ο ...; [ονομαστική πτώση;] (Έχεις ήδη δηλώσει αν θέλεις να είσαι _ο_, _η_ ή _το_.)​Καλωσορίστε τον ... [αιτιατική πτώση]​Είδατε την ανάρτηση του ... [γενική πτώση]​
Όταν το λογισμικό θα πατά πάνω σε βάσεις που ήδη θα περιέχουν τις παραπάνω πληροφορίες, θα περιορίζεται σε ερωτήσεις που αφορούν τις προτιμήσεις του χρήστη εκεί που έχουμε πολυτυπία. Π.χ.
Είδατε την ανάρτηση της Ερατώς / Ερατούς / Ερατώ; [γενική πτώση]  ​


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 2, 2022)

Σε ένα ντοκιμαντέρ τις προάλλες, το πλαγκτόν έμεινε άκλιτο. 
Μάλλον το θεώρησαν ξένη λέξη, όπως το ασετόν ή το ρεγκετόν.


----------



## nickel (Jun 2, 2022)

AoratiMelani said:


> το πλαγκτόν έμεινε άκλιτο.
> Μάλλον το θεώρησαν ξένη λέξη, όπως το ασετόν ή το ρεγκετόν.


Νομίζω ότι όλοι μας, όταν πρωτομάθαμε τη λέξη, το ίδιο νομίζαμε. Όταν είδαμε εκείνα τα «του πλαγκτού», κουνήθηκε κάτι μέσα μας, νομίσαμε ότι ήταν παράτυπη ελληνοποίηση, κάτι σαν «του ασετού» ή «του μανού». Μπορεί όμως και να γενικεύω την προσωπική μου εμπειρία.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 2, 2022)

AoratiMelani said:


> Σε ένα ντοκιμαντέρ τις προάλλες, το πλαγκτόν έμεινε άκλιτο.
> Μάλλον το θεώρησαν ξένη λέξη, όπως το ασετόν ή το ρεγκετόν.


Ναι, έχει πλάκα που θεωρούν το πλαγκτόν ξένη λέξη, αλλά λένε "το μπιμπερό" και "το μανό", σαν να είναι ελληνικές. Θυμάμαι ότι στα νιάτα μου λέγαμε "μπιμπερόν" και "μανόν".


----------



## daeman (Jun 2, 2022)

AoratiMelani said:


> Σε ένα ντοκιμαντέρ τις προάλλες, το πλαγκτόν έμεινε άκλιτο.
> Μάλλον το θεώρησαν ξένη λέξη, όπως το ασετόν ή το ρεγκετόν.



Για όλα φταίει το γκαζόν.  
Και το καλσόν, μαζί με το κομπινεζόν. Ίσως και το μπετόν: *το μπετόν ή το μπετό;*


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jun 10, 2022)

Το Ελληνικό Παρατηρητήριο Ακλισιάς κατέγραψε εχθές σε υπότιτλο τη γενική "του Μόναχο". Ωχ ωχ ω χο χο.


----------



## Alexandra (Jun 10, 2022)

AoratiMelani said:


> Το Ελληνικό Παρατηρητήριο Ακλισιάς κατέγραψε εχθές σε υπότιτλο τη γενική "του Μόναχο". Ωχ ωχ ω χο χο.


Μάλιστα. Τι να πει κανείς; Για το αγράμματο άτομο που νομίζει ότι ο υποτιτλισμός είναι μια εύκολη και ωραία δουλειά για να κάνει ή για τους εργοδότες που πληρώνουν αυτά τα σούργελα;


----------



## AoratiMelani (Aug 30, 2022)

Σήμερα σε σχόλιο στο facebook, "του παγωτό".


----------



## Alexandra (Sep 2, 2022)

AoratiMelani said:


> Σήμερα σε σχόλιο στο facebook, "του παγωτό".


Αυτό μπορεί να είναι κορέκτορας που έκανε τα δικά του και ο αναρτήσας το σχόλιο δεν το πρόσεξε καν. Μερικοί κιόλας βλέπουν το λάθος και δεν ξέρουν πώς να το διορθώσουν.


----------

